# ave you ever....



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bred natts using aquaclear filters?

i would like to know if it has been done.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no one?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I have







. The beauty about these filters is that you can control return flow.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how did you use the filters for the breeding procedure


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

The filter has little to no bearing as far as spawning is concerned. It is after the fry are free-swimiming, that accomodations are to be done. You will need to place a nylon or filter floss over the inlet tube, to avoid suckin the fry into the filter.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive reduce the flow and dropped the water to create a raining effect.



marco said:


> how did you use the filters for the breeding procedure
> [snapback]855669[/snapback]​


----------

